# CNJ Herf Tues Feb 21 JJ Bitting Brew Company Woodbridge, NJ



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

Back to Tuesday night after last weeks shift to Thursday. I believe last week there was around 10 guys. Come on out have a micro brew and a cigar.

Directions are on the website and is right off the NJ Turnpike or Parkway.

We are usually there around 5 or 6 and stay until 11 or 12.

If you have any questions shoot me a PM.

http://www.njbrewpubs.com/

I also send out an email to everyone. If you want to get on the list shoot me a PM or email to [email protected]


----------

